# iPad et Imprimante



## Smacks (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Mon père à eu un iPad 2 et il ne trouve pas son imprimante epson stylus. Normale elle n'est pas compatible AirPrint.

Donc du coup j'ai eu une idée de la brancher sur une Airport Express qui est compatible AirPrint et de relier mon imprante par USB. 
Pour confirmer mes dirs j'ai appelé Apple et la je tombe sur une fille incompétente elle ne me dit après 1/4h nan il faut une imprimante compatible.

Vive la solution de changer d'imprimante.

Du coup je suis quasi persuadé que ma solution fonctionnerais mais je voudrais quand même une confirmation d'un utilisateur avant d'acheter la borne.

Merci


----------



## funnoam (12 Août 2011)

Tape sur google, airprint activator, tu trouveras un logiciel qui permet de l'activer pour tous les modèles qui sont brancher a l'ordinateur.
La dernière fois que j'ai testé cela n'avait pas fonctionné mais tente toujours.


----------



## kjayoub (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Est ce qu'on est obligé de relier son imprimante à un router pour pouvoir la connecter à un iPad2 par une connexion sans fil? je m'explique:

Je possède une imprimante HP C4583 qui a une fonction wireless...du coup, avec un ordinateur, j'ai suivi les étapes du cd fourni avec l'imprimante, et mnt je peux imprimer sans que l'imprimante ne soit reliée par cable...mais avec l'iPad2, impossible de détecter l'imprimante!!

Si qqun a une idée, ca m'aiderait franchement.

PS: si tu trouves que j'empiète sur ton fil de discussion Smacks, dis le moi, et je deplacerai mon post  aucun souci


----------



## kjayoub (13 Août 2011)

parfait, merci pour l'info


----------



## funnoam (14 Août 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Oulà, pour ma part je déconseille airprint activator, ce n'est pas une application qui a fonctionné pour moi, et ça implique au mieux d'avoir le Mac/PC allumé pour que ça marche. Et il faudra encore en plus désactiver le pare-feu, et autoriser je ne sais quoi, tout ça pour un logiciel pirate (qui était quand même signé Apple.inc dans la version que j'avais, gonflé le type) qu'on aura le plus grand mal à supprimer s'il ne fonctionne pas, ou si on veut juste s'en débarrasser.
> 
> Je conseille plutôt la recherche et le téléchargement d'applications sur l'App Store. J'utilise Printer Pro, qui fonctionne en version d'essai gratuite pour tester si l'iPad et l'imprimante s'entendent bien. Inutile d'allumer son Mac ou PC avec cette appli. Elle n'est pas mal, peut mieux faire concernant l'interface utilisateur, mais ça marche bien. Il y a d'autres applications qui font la même chose, certaines testables, d'autre pas, qu'on trouve facilement en entrant "Print" dans le champ de recherche. Voilà. Je ne peux par contre pas aider concernant AirPort Express.



Un logiciel pirate ? Ben voyons !
Un simple tweak qui permet d'activer une fonctionnalité bridée par Apple est pirate pour toi ? Le fait qu'il soit signé apple inc n'est rien et ce logiciel est plus qu'inoffensif.
Je viens de le tester a nouveau et il marche parfaitement, je signale aussi que mon imprimente est "vieille" et incompatible wifi bluetooth et autre. Je ne vois aucune solution avec tes logiciels pour faire fonctionner une imprimente reliée en usb sur l'ordinateur avec l'ipad. Airprint fait son boulot, et le fait bien.
Ah oui, tu dis "le plus grand mal a s'en débarasser" , hum hum...
Supprimer un repertoire c'est dur peut-être ? Et même si il s'inscrit en tant que service sur les ordinateurs windows, c'est vraiment pas dur a enlever.


----------



## funnoam (14 Août 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Rien ? Mais qu'une réaction soit signée funnoam ou iBaby, ça ce n'est pas rien je suppose ? Tout en restant innoffensive, heureusement.
> 
> Alors oui, si l'imprimante n'est pas wi-fi, c'est tout de suite moins intéressant, mais certaines de ces apps proposent un logiciel gratuit à installer sur l'ordi, qui est prévu en cas d'incompatibilité entre l'app et l'imprimante, avec lequel l'iPad passe par l'ordi, donc ça peut peut-être marcher avec une imprimante reliée par USB.
> 
> Et oui, j'ai eu du mal avec AirPrint Activator, je ne suis peut-être pas aussi doué que toi en informatique, mais tout ce que j'ai dit avant est vrai. Je déconseille donc, mais si on veut quand même l'essayer je conseille de se renseigner avant sur son fonctionnement et sur les retours des utilisateurs (je l'ai utilisé sur un PC Windows, avec Vista et Seven).



Je ne connais pas l'histoire de ce logiciel, et je ne cherche pas à me renseigner parce que je m'en fout un peu aussi. Mais peut-être y'a-t-il une raison a ce qu'il soit signé apple, peut-être est-ce le logiciel d'apple qui a été retiré de la version finale de itunes 10.1 ? Ce qui voudrait dire que ce airprint.exe a été développé par Apple.
Et concernant les autres logiciels gratuits que l'on doit installer avec les applications, cela revient strictement au même. Sauf que l'on passe par une application native d'iOS lorsqu'on veut imprimer un mail ou une page web.

Bref toutes les solutions se valent.


----------



## Smacks (15 Août 2011)

Bon un ami ma prêté son apple airport express et c'est impossible ça ne fonctionne pas. Je ne vois pas pourquoi mais l'iPad ne trouve toujours pas d'imprimante.

Mais j'ai découvert une app Cydia qui déchire tout c'est TruPrint, elle permet de trouver les imprimantes réseau et de l'intégrer à AirPrint. Comme ça elle fonctionne de manière transparente.

Donc on fait un grand merci a Steve Jobs qui à encore voulu fermer sa tablette pour ce faire des sous sous avec AirPrint et leur licence pour que les constructeur l'achette.


----------

